# Distinction between metaphysics and ontology?



## RamistThomist (Nov 15, 2007)

Is metaphysics synonymous with ontology?


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 15, 2007)

Isn't ontology a subset of metaphysics? That is, ontology (study of essence or being) is basic to metaphysics, but so is the study of principles and epistemology.

Somewhere I remember the three basic fields of metaphysics as being ontology, theology, and science.


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 16, 2007)

Metaphysics is the study of the nature of reality so ontology would be a subset of metaphysics.


----------

